# Ray wip



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I am really having fun with this one.


----------



## Sally (Aug 13, 2011)

Very realistic!!!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah, now if you had put those sun glasses on Georgie, and left them off Ray, JusSumGuy would still be guessing.

Very nice indeed!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another great piece!!! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Fabulous, I'll be following along!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

sometimes I cant get the pic links to work- anyone else have that sometimes? anyway heres ray so far


----------



## Sally (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another amazing piece! Can't wait to see the finished drawing! Wow..this nice.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I'll try to get a better pic, but heres ray finally done


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Who said you can't obtain perfection. You did it Jeff, picture perfect. I do believe you just raised your own bar. Wonderful.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks you guys! 
Gotta love the catalogue that dude left us. <-personal fave- "the nightime is the right time" played in my head over and over during this one.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love your work. You give me motivation to keep going with every picture you do. This is pure perfection.


----------

